# Parsnip's litter (sexing help? pic heavy!)



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

So Parsnip (who some of you may remember from the Help forum) gave birth to ten happy, healthy pups with absolutely no problems. They've passed a week old now, and I'm certain on the sexes for some, but not so much with others. For some reason, this litter is giving me terrible trouble. 

So here's everybody all piled up, as they do prefer to be:








And here are some nice under-tail pics , with suspected females first, and suspected males last.









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Any votes would be appreciated! Though I suppose I'll know more definitely in a few days, I've already got folks pestering me to know. :roll:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm no expert would it looks like first 4 are does but have to say gorgeous,shiny babes- Congrats!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

That first one is either a small boy or a big girl, wait til nipples are visable... but with the rest, yes you are right =o)


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, nipples are normally my easy way out with sexing. And thanks on the congrats! I'm super-excited to get so many shiny little pups, as Radish (the father) didn't make it through a bout of respiratory illness a good six weeks ago. We were really surprised to see Parsnip suddenly pregnant, let me tell you!


----------

